# My 29 gallon Noobie Tank



## thequestion

Couple more pics
















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## MNBassin

That tank will look pretty sweet when it fills in!


----------



## thequestion

Background: Italian Val "Vallisneria Spiralis"
Mid to back: Ludwigia Peruensis
Mid: Anubias Nana 
Mid to foreground: Bananna Plant, four leaf clover & Dwarf Lily 


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jakab_jp

Great initial setup can’t wait to see how it fills in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iMacg3

Looking great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Discusluv

Very nice. Your neons are looking great as well. Any other fish?


----------



## thequestion

Discusluv said:


> Very nice. Your neons are looking great as well. Any other fish?


So far I have: 

14 Neon Tetra 
2 panda coreys (adding 2 more very soon)
2 Julie Coreys (adding 2 more very soon) 
3 Otto cats 



Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thequestion

Latest addition. Any suggestions for a tankmate for him? I understand to not add another male gourami.









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## S Verma

Looks great and will get better with time. My experience with cories has been bad as they dug up a lot of dirt some of which settled on the plants despite the best of filters. (I use an Ehiem 2217). So preferable to introduce them after you have a proper carpet.


----------



## Lady27

Amazing job! It looks cool and I really like this lightening. For sure you put a lot of effort in this aquarium but it was worth. I am waiting for updating, because you said that there will be more fishes  I am looking forward more photos!


----------



## thequestion

Now I have [emoji222]s from one of the plants I added. Lol I looked up ways to rid of them but I think I may let them go for a bit and cut back the feeding just a tinge to make sure they don't go bananas. Thoughts?








Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thequestion

S Verma said:


> Looks great and will get better with time. My experience with cories has been bad as they dug up a lot of dirt some of which settled on the plants despite the best of filters. (I use an Ehiem 2217). So preferable to introduce them after you have a proper carpet.


Yea, I've notice the dustings on the anubus that I try and brush off when I do my water changes. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv

Not too good on Gourami's, never have kept them. What type is this?


----------



## thequestion

Discusluv said:


> Not too good on Gourami's, never have kept them. What type is this?


Flame dwarf gourami 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv

I would up your school of corydoras for sure, you could easily go 4 more of each- a dozen total if nyou have no other bottom-dwellers.


If your interested in a fish that will swim in the upper level of the tank ( but, must have cover or will jump!) you could try either the Marble or Silver Hatchetfish. 

Or, you could get another mid-schooler, but one that is larger than your neons like: the Bleeding -heart tetra, Diamond tetra, or Rosy tetra. All three are not nippy and good community fish.


----------



## thequestion

Discusluv said:


> I would up your school of corydoras for sure, you could easily go 4 more of each- a dozen total if nyou have no other bottom-dwellers.
> 
> 
> If your interested in a fish that will swim in the upper level of the tank ( but, must have cover or will jump!) you could try either the Marble or Silver Hatchetfish.
> 
> Or, you could get another mid-schooler, but one that is larger than your neons like: the Bleeding -heart tetra, Diamond tetra, or Rosy tetra. All three are not nippy and good community fish.


I'm up to 4 each and I also have Otto cats but they spend their time on glass plants driftwood and dragon stone. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Floridagirl

Assasin snails are beautiful IMO, and wiped out pond snails in my planted tank.


----------



## Fishtanks

Hey, that looks pretty sweet. I'm really liking how the colors complement each other here. How long did it take you to put together this whole set-up?


----------



## thequestion

Fishtanks said:


> Hey, that looks pretty sweet. I'm really liking how the colors complement each other here. How long did it take you to put together this whole set-up?


That was about 3-4 weeks. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dragon_reaper

Very nice. Keep up the great work. What kind of lighting are you using?


----------



## thequestion

3 month update 

Fish: 
3 Rasboras 

13 Neon Tetra

4 Julie Cory Cats

4 Panda Cory Cats 

5 Otto Cats 

1 German Blue Ram

1 Dwarf Gourami 

1 Assassin [emoji222]

1000000 Pond Snails lol 

















Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fart_storm

Looks great!


----------

